# Belkin Wireless Adapter shuts off randomly?



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok. Hello everyone. :normal:

I have a problem with my Belkin G Wireless Adapter, and it randomly shuts off and the light stops flashing, but when it is working, I don't seem to have a problem when viewing sites. It shuts off when I play PC Online Games like Garry's Mod, Counter-Strike, etc.. I had recently bought another one to see if the one I had was just faulty, and I thought I had succeeded, but just last night it shut off, and I was really dissapointed :sigh:

Has anyone had a problem like this? First thing I want is to know Why in the World does it do that, and is it possible to fix it and how.

Model Name of Wireless Adapter: F5D7050


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try updating the driver's firmware of your wireless ethernet adapter. Also, it can be the connection to your router as well. You might want to change the Router's Wireless Channel to a 1, 7 or 11 and see if the connection drops.

Changing the security from WEP to WPA or WAP to WEP might help as well.


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF!
> 
> You may try updating the driver's firmware of your wireless ethernet adapter. Also, it can be the connection to your router as well. You might want to change the Router's Wireless Channel to a 1, 7 or 11 and see if the connection drops.
> 
> Changing the security from WEP to WPA or WAP to WEP might help as well.


Could you help me out with what you said, "Updating the driver's firmware"? I don't quite understand. I hope thats okay. :sigh:

It doesn't lose the connection, the whole adapter shuts off and I have to sit and reconnect it a few times to start it back up. I will try changing the channel.

EDIT: Would you help me out with changing the channel? I opened the device manager and went into the advanced tab of my adapter, and it doesn't show that I can pick a specific Channel. (ex. Channel 1-11)

I changed the channels to something different and I went to Power Management to find that "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" was checked. :upset: I unchecked that but wouldn't that option only affect laptop computers? Anyway I'm going to give my game a go.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will have to change the Channel in your Router. I can help you with this but I will need more info from you. When you do this, make sure that you have your computer plugged in using a Network Cable directly to the Router.

Can you do pls. provide me an ipconfig /all info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

As for updating your Wireless Ethernet Adapter, find your O/S here and download => http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/297/kw/F5D7050/p/182/r_id/166


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if I want to do this, and I'm going to try the update first.


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok wouldn't let me edit, but I installed the driver which mine was the 3xxxx, and I haven't gone in-game yet, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, just let me know.


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, it's still shutting down randomly in-game, and even sometimes non-game now. Hopefully I can rack up some cash to purchase a new one. What brand would you recommend, and is there a cheap one that's reliable?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Well....you don't want to try changing the Channel of the Router? it might help

or you may remove all the stored wireless network profiles and try to connect. Make sure you use the correct encryption key. 

What are you trying to replace, the router or your wireless ethernet adapter?


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Adapter, and I don't think the channel is the problem, really.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Another thing, you may check your router if you have these ports open for those PC Online Games, it might help:
For Counter Strike : TCP Ports 27030-27039 and UDP Ports 1200,27000-27015 

You may google the name of those online games for ex. (counter strike ports) to locate these port numbers.

Again, I still recommend for you to change the Channel of your wireless Router.

What's the make and model of the wireless router, is it a G/N? There are a few wireless routers out there that are design for online gaming. Also, I recommend for you to get an N or N+ USB wireless network adapter.


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Another thing, you may check your router if you have these ports open for those PC Online Games, it might help:
> For Counter Strike : TCP Ports 27030-27039 and UDP Ports 1200,27000-27015
> 
> You may google the name of those online games for ex. (counter strike ports) to locate these port numbers.
> ...


Well the adapter is a G, and yes I am going to try and get a new adapter specifically for gaming. Any recommendations referring to which brand?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ROUTERS design for gaming:

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQrQQwAg

USB Wireless Ethernet Adapters for gaming:
http://www.google.com/products?q=usb+network+wireless+adapter+for+gaming&hl=en&aq=f


----------



## Dylan6597 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! i'll take a look at some of these and make sure to also look at the reviews.


----------

